# What dose of winstrol was most effective



## Jada (Oct 4, 2013)

What dosage of winstrol was most effective for you?


----------



## losieloos (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh haha for me, i ran it at 50mg and it worked like a charme


----------



## HDH (Oct 4, 2013)

I would go with 50 because 100 is to rough on my joints. When I was younger, it was a different story.

HDH


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 4, 2013)

Or just not use winny at all...
Overrated in my opinion. Are you getting ready for a show? If not DON'T do that to your joints...only way I'd consider winny is for a show...maybe not even then.
Var would be my choice...pumps are amazing and your joints don't hate you.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 4, 2013)

Saaayyyyy whaaaattt? ^


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 4, 2013)

20mg ED but might bump up next time to 25mg


----------



## Yaya (Oct 4, 2013)

50-100mg each day was always good for me...

i dont use it anymore but i loved taking it with test p


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 4, 2013)

jenner needs her own section....geo has his.
I vote for a whole section of selfies of jenner....


water we talking about?  winny?  effective dose?  whats the end game?  just because?  or prep for the stage?


----------



## anabolicpharma-eu (Oct 4, 2013)

i use 50mg a day,but your body fat % need to be under 10% first!


----------



## losieloos (Oct 4, 2013)

No it doesnt^ wtf?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 4, 2013)

losieloos said:


> No it doesnt^ wtf?



lol............................................


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 4, 2013)

50mg anything above joints feel like peanut brittle..


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 5, 2013)

Winny sounds painful to my elbows and heavy weights.

Are you lifting heavy weights Jada?


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 5, 2013)

I will NEVER take winny

I actually enjoy my joints


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 5, 2013)

100mg's taken 4 25 mg doses a day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

run a low dose deca if u take winny it will keep them joints lubed up like my girlfriends ass


----------



## losieloos (Oct 5, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> run a low dose deca if u take winny it will keep them joints lubed up like my boyfriends ass



There.........


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I will NEVER take winny
> 
> I actually enjoy my joints



Exactly...overrated...there are other ways to dry out your body without destroying your joints in the process.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Saaayyyyy whaaaattt? ^



I've seen plenty of people walk up on stage without winny and look great. Winny is pointless unless doing a show...y dry yourself out and rust up your joints for no reason? Just my opinion though...some people swear by that shit lol


----------



## losieloos (Oct 5, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> I've seen plenty of people walk up on stage without winny and look great. Winny is pointless unless doing a show...y dry yourself out and rust up your joints for no reason? Just my opinion though...some people swear by that shit lol



Brah i was bulking on winny... The strength it gave me was amazing and i was getting that hardness ppl talk about... True story brah.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

I've been told by many that they bulk with it...everyone is different in respect to how bad it is in their joints. Did you run deca with it as well?


----------



## losieloos (Oct 5, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> I've been told by many that they bulk with it...everyone is different in respect to how bad it is in their joints. Did you run deca with it as well?


 No with tren.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't see how your joints and tendons survived. I know mine wouldn't lol. Having an AAS as androgenic as tren with winny? My joints and tendons would throw in the towel lol 
But if it works for you then it works for you. Wouldn't you recommend deca with winny.if you use it to bulk over tren? As deca keeps your joints and tendons healthy?


----------



## HDH (Oct 6, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> run a low dose deca if u take winny it will keep them joints lubed up like my girlfriends ass



That's what I did last time I ran 50mg.

HDH


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 6, 2013)

im thinking about trying  winny one day. just dont like the idea of drying out the joints.


----------



## 4NIM4L (Aug 31, 2014)

40mg all day


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 31, 2014)

4NIM4L said:


> 40mg all day



Pretty strong bump bud...this thread hasn't had any replies for almost a year


----------



## brutalfox (Dec 2, 2014)

50mg daily n no problems with joint pain, liked the shots alot more than oral but some times shots hurt at times,but hell i had good gains, just look at ben johnson back in 87 that is wat he got busted doing...


----------



## Max_boy (Dec 7, 2014)

50 mg every day. Little uncomfortable are daily injections, but ...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 8, 2014)

Max_boy said:


> 50 mg every day. Little uncomfortable are daily injections, but ...



Ya but pinning the gear you make in the bathroom sink can be a rush!!


----------



## musclewizard69 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ah cmon guys, Let's not forget sprinters LOVE using winstrol+test prop. 
It doesn't kill joints as bad as people think, but it has it's uses.

It really is a show/prep drug, really does give a great look though.


----------



## GotClen (Dec 8, 2014)

I think if you have had plenty of time off the drug 50mg EOD does the trick on a very lean body.  Need to run for 6 plus weeks,  The lower the BF the better the visual effect.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 9, 2014)

Love it @100mg/ed but the elbows ache and pressing overhead is out. I can handle 50mg/ed but look sick@100mg.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 20, 2014)

EquinePassions said:


> Actually Horses running on this stuff have broken down.



This dude is really fukked in the head. Troll or not


----------



## 502 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm on test p, mast p, winni. I'm only taking 25mg ed, about to bump it to 50mg ed. Knees are a little sore other than that, I feel fine. Body fat is at 12% right now.


----------

